# R34 gtr



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello all I was wondering if anyone knew of any r34 gtr's in bayside blue that will be going up for sale in a month or so? in the uk. Finding it very hard to track one down! 
Many thanks


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Nissan Skyline 2.6 TWIN TURBO 2DR 2001

Nissan Skyline 2.8 GTR R34 TWIN TURBO 2DR 4WD HIGHLY MODIFIED 1999

Nissan Skyline 2.6 TWIN TURBO 2DR R34 GTR V-SPEC (FSH) 2000

Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 2.6 2dr 1999

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...-skyline-r-34-gtr-v-spec-uk-car-700bhp/271072


----------



## Karlgtr (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks very much if you or anyone else comes across anymore in the next month or so let me no


----------

